# Brazilian Microskiff



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I really like the bottom design. Keep at it man!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to Microskiff Felipe!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bom trabalho! Manter o bom trabalho e publicar mais fotos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

Welcome aboard! Cool little micro!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They say women are different in Brazil. They sure must be. Here your wife would kill you for building a boat next to the kitchen table.

Welcome Felipe.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> They say women are different in Brazil. They sure must be. Here your wife would kill you for building a boat next to the kitchen table.
> 
> Welcome Felipe.


In Brazil it is not different, before I started hiding all knives, weapons and pans ........ I am now hungry


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Welcome aboard! Cool little micro!


thank you very much


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> Bom trabalho! Manter o bom trabalho e publicar mais fotos.


Tomorrow will be the day of test in the water, soon more photos and videos


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Awesome Skiff!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. Cool microskiff.


----------



## jivarie (Feb 9, 2017)

Mind if I ask what the cost was? This is awesome, and gets me wanting to do the same.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome! Awesome design Felipe!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Felipe, you are very talented. Well done.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

jivarie said:


> Mind if I ask what the cost was? This is awesome, and gets me wanting to do the same.


were spent so far $ 600, but it's just a prototype, it still has enough work to make the shape of the hull.
later you get the deck


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Monty said:


> Felipe, you are very talented. Well done.


Thank you very much, I hope you navigate well, tomorrow will be the test


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> Welcome! Awesome design Felipe!


tomorrow I'll talk about the test,thanks ,I'm glad you like it


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Post pictures of the test. Love seeing the influence of microskiff spreading to other corners of the globe.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello everyone
Today was a great day, I think the test was a success with a single thing to review.
High bow
Perfect lateral stability
speed with outboard Mercury 3.3hp
One person 12.4 mph
two people 9.9 mph
Some photos and video

I await the help and comments of all

v=TGgeyF9Pvro&t=20s 




looking at the road








beautiful place















View attachment 72252


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

Surf much? Looks as good or better than any production paddle board with a motor! Nice work. You can play with shifting gear around and stuff once completed to tame the high bow a little but looked pretty darn good to me, James!


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

More photos and video
video with 2 people





View attachment 72282


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Surf much? Looks as good or better than any production paddle board with a motor! Nice work. You can play with shifting gear around and stuff once completed to tame the high bow a little but looked pretty darn good to me, James!


@Felipe MD awesome boat man!

@Boatbrains You know why that stability is so great?....
























There's no Sonny's in Brazil. Hahaha


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Felipe MD awesome boat man!
> 
> @Boatbrains You know why that stability is so great?....
> 
> ...


Nah, it’s the cathedral hull bottom!
But just so we are clear... I don’t need no stinkin Sonny’s, I raise, catch, hunt, and cook most all my own Q


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

I found a big problem, the fund is not regular
The red part is deeper.
Must have greatly affected navigation
Maybe it's possible to pack with dough and sandpaper
View attachment 72412


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Felipe - that is an awesome job. Great design and definitely living up to the microskiffer moniker of "Doing more with less".

If this were mine I would do something with the grab rail. I would make it a single pole on the starboard side of the skiff with a handle which would come out to hold. I would also make the handle fold or twist out of the way. Or I would take the grab rail that you have and make it so it would fold down into the deck so it was flush with the deck. The way it is currently mounted just seems that it would be "permanently in the way.

Just my observation.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Felipe - that is an awesome job. Great design and definitely living up to the microskiffer moniker of "Doing more with less".
> 
> If this were mine I would do something with the grab rail. I would make it a single pole on the starboard side of the skiff with a handle which would come out to hold. I would also make the handle fold or twist out of the way. Or I would take the grab rail that you have and make it so it would fold down into the deck so it was flush with the deck. The way it is currently mounted just seems that it would be "permanently in the way.
> 
> Just my observation.



Thanks for the words, this is just a prototype for mass production.
The deck will be a piece of work, with enough utilities and maximum use of space


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Great work!!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool boat Felipe....and nothing wrong with your English.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

View attachment 72640
The work continues, now turn the prototype into a plug


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that is a beautiful lake.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Felipe, is sport fishing popular in your country? I don't mean tourists, do many Brazilians enjoy sport fishing?


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

devrep said:


> Felipe, is sport fishing popular in your country? I don't mean tourists, do many Brazilians enjoy sport fishing?


Sport fishing is one of the most popular sports in Brazil, but we still have problems with lack of conservation.
We have rivers, lakes and sea rivers, but it is not well used!


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Definitely going to watch this thread. Very cool!


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

Wicked, what kind of fish do you target?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Felipe MD said:


> I found a big problem, the fund is not regular
> The red part is deeper.
> Must have greatly affected navigation
> Maybe it's possible to pack with dough and sandpaper
> View attachment 72412


Marine fairing compound is what you are looking for. It takes a lot of work, but it does just what you need it to do. https://www.fibreglast.com/category/fairing-and-filling-compounds

That is a very neat skiff, and the performance with the small outboard is impressive.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

SuperFluke16 said:


> Wicked, what kind of fish do you target?


The two fish I fish most are the Golden Fish (Dourado) and the peacock bass(tucunaré)
Eventually I fish on the coast and estuary, joining sport fish with artificial bait.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

dranrab said:


> Marine fairing compound is what you are looking for. It takes a lot of work, but it does just what you need it to do. https://www.fibreglast.com/category/fairing-and-filling-compounds
> 
> That is a very neat skiff, and the performance with the small outboard is impressive.


Thank you very much for the encouragement, I'll make the correction paste with polyester resin and microballoons, unhappily importing from the USA is very expensive for us, 1 $ = 4 R $ + 80% tax + shipping
There you have the best products and tools for manufacturing, I've been in the USA four times and I really enjoyed everything


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Guys I'm thinking of making the deck auto drainable


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard Felipe. Cool project. You have a very unique fishery down there.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Felipe MD said:


> View attachment 72724
> View attachment 72726
> View attachment 72728
> 
> ...


Beautiful scenery, and some beastly fish you're holding! 

In addition to keeping us in the loop on your micro builds, post some reports and picture of your Brazilian waters and fish!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Felipe MD said:


> Thank you very much for the encouragement, I'll make the correction paste with polyester resin and microballoons, unhappily importing from the USA is very expensive for us, 1 $ = 4 R $ + 80% tax + shipping
> There you have the best products and tools for manufacturing, I've been in the USA four times and I really enjoyed everything


And people are crying here because of 10% tariffs.

Just out of curiosity, when you get ready to go into production, could you fill an 80 foot container with fiberglass supplies and ship it there? Would it still have the same tax?


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Beautiful scenery, and some beastly fish you're holding!
> 
> In addition to keeping us in the loop on your micro builds, post some reports and picture of your Brazilian waters and fish!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


whenever possible I will be updating the construction and the fisheries
I have fishing alternative 15 minutes from home, I always kayak and soon with my microskiff, and I hope that many Brazilians will fish with my microskiff


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> And people are crying here because of 10% tariffs.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, when you get ready to go into production, could you fill an 80 foot container with fiberglass supplies and ship it there? Would it still have the same tax?


hahahaha USA is the paradise for shopping, here the minimum rate is 20%, but most things are between 40 and 50%, cars 45%, to import car the final value 250%.
I do not know what it would look like to import a container, there are many differences in import modalities, a lot of bureaucracy


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

The Work continues, preparing to take away the defects, a lot of sandpaper.
I hope that by the end of the month is ready to make the form and until July ready for production


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man the minimalist are going to have an orgasm


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Awesome skiff and thanks for sharing Felipe! Look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

good evening everyone
After a few days I'm back, I do not have much time left for the boat.
I lost the job of pilot, now I'm uber and I only have 4 hours of work on the boat
I'm having a lot of work to do the corrections, lots of dough and sandpaper to get to the point of making the shape.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Work continues
After the correction mass, the finishing mass was passed. Cut the flap of the form and sandpaper, much sandpaper
Next step will be painting with background to remove minor defects


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

After hard work and some delays, it is ready to primer PU


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Very interesting hull bottom hydrodynamics there. Looks very similar to surfboard experiments we tried years ago with channeled concave and rail flats vectored along the concaves.
it was discovered that a hull could be tailored for extreme speed down the line at the expense of maneuverability in the pocket. Really nice for big waves with drawn-out lines. 
Will be very interesting to hear how this skiff will perform on the pole and spin, handle chop, draft, ride characteristics, etc. Hard to tell from images, is there much rocker in the bottom?


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice boat Felipe, and fish, too! The lake-water in a couple of your photos look similar to glacier-fed lakes here in Alaska. And cool videos … you certainly "walk the talk".


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

commtrd said:


> Very interesting hull bottom hydrodynamics there. Looks very similar to surfboard experiments we tried years ago with channeled concave and rail flats vectored along the concaves.
> it was discovered that a hull could be tailored for extreme speed down the line at the expense of maneuverability in the pocket. Really nice for big waves with drawn-out lines.
> Will be very interesting to hear how this skiff will perform on the pole and spin, handle chop, draft, ride characteristics, etc. Hard to tell from images, is there much rocker in the bottom?


You're right, my idea was inspired by the surfboard, I decided to try something different.
In the first pages there is video of the test, the prototype had some errors that were fixed, I hope soon have the final product with 6hp engine
thanks for your words i am open to ideas


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

8w8n8 said:


> Nice boat Felipe, and fish, too! The lake-water in a couple of your photos look similar to glacier-fed lakes here in Alaska. And cool videos … you certainly "walk the talk".


Here we have some beautiful places, I don't know Alaska, it's one of the places I follow a lot, and I have a dream to know.
I've been to California, Nevada, Arizona, Florida and NY
I'm glad you are enjoying my project, I am always open to new ideas


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man Brazil looks beautiful


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Just read through your posts Felipe.
Well done.

Boat models name?
perseguição de dourado

or maybe

caçador de ouro

If my grandmother was still alive I'd ask her to how to say, "Golden Stalker" or "Golden Hunter" in Portuguese.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Crystal clear water. Wow. Awesome.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello people
After a lot of work, I noticed a big problem, the purple side is higher and I'm afraid to sand and get worse
great possibility of starting a new plug


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. It's one of the pitfalls of working with a softer core, it tends to move a lot. Even temperatures can swell and shrink lower density foams. This is one of the reasons a lot of guys do cold molding or strip planking to develop a mold.
If you do go with a low density foam core again, I would suggest keeping it in a climate controlled environment until the mold is finished.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> Sorry to hear that. It's one of the pitfalls of working with a softer core, it tends to move a lot. Even temperatures can swell and shrink lower density foams. This is one of the reasons a lot of guys do cold molding or strip planking to develop a mold.
> If you do go with a low density foam core again, I would suggest keeping it in a climate controlled environment until the mold is finished.



I think there was no movement seeing the old photos I realized that already had this difference
it was my mistake not to have observed it before
you put me in doubt, can the shape be tetracted because of the temperature?
the nucleus is eps 4 density


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

EPS foam does shrink and swell a bit. It should be minimal at 4lbs, but if you had a vent or heater on one side of the room it maybe could make it uneven, doubtful though.

I don't think you should jump to a new plug yet. It's such a small area, and the plug will be junk once the mold is done anyway. Get a good contour gauge and make the corrections. If you go through to the foam just lay some glass and build it back up with filler. Remember it only needs to be perfect for a short time before being trashed.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> EPS foam does shrink and swell a bit. It should be minimal at 4lbs, but if you had a vent or heater on one side of the room it maybe could make it uneven, doubtful though.
> 
> I don't think you should jump to a new plug yet. It's such a small area, and the plug will be junk once the mold is done anyway. Get a good contour gauge and make the corrections. If you go through to the foam just lay some glass and build it back up with filler. Remember it only needs to be perfect for a short time before being trashed.



What do you find easier, take where it is high or put dough where it is low?
Thanks a lot for the help firecat


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like the shape is better on the low side. Look over it and decide which is more correct and that will tell you what you need to do. 

It would probably be easier to add filler to the low side, but if that is the better side then leave it alone.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello guys
After a while I'm back and continuing the project
I had some setbacks in the project and went back to work
I fixed some errors that came from cnc and other mistakes of mine, but in the end it is ready to polish and make the shape
I confess I got tired of sanding


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

[/ATTACH]






nothing that a polyester putty doesn't solve


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

starting to polish, soon the shine returns


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Looking awesome! Is it just me or is the keel really pronounced? Whats the benefit there?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I want one.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Drifter said:


> Looking awesome! Is it just me or is the keel really pronounced? Whats the benefit there?


It is. Benefit would generally be better at cutting through chop at the sacrifice of some speed. Not entirely necessary on a vessel this small but looks kinda cool on this


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Drifter said:


> Looking awesome! Is it just me or is the keel really pronounced? Whats the benefit there?


In the photo it gives the idea of being too keel, but it is not.
Just enough to maintain the tragedy when paddling


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Mark H said:


> I want one.


Soon you can have a


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very cool. Keep sharing. Best of luck to you with this venture


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> Very cool. Keep sharing. Best of luck to you with this venture


really the birth of an venture


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

work never ends, polishing the plug finished, next step make a mold ......


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful work! I used to use that exact Dewalt setup for polishing my plugs/molds.


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

After polishing and release wax, first time the mold works, gelcoat and the first layer woven 300 grams, and blanket 450 grams, but only that first hull, the next ones will still see the best material


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Felipe, to awesome! Love it!!!!


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

First hull 
Deck mold in progress


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

Non-slip installed, now just paint and make the mold
The work is a little slow, but soon it will be finished


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks good brother


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

After some time off because of work and now without work, I went back to skiff
Finely finished deck shape


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can we see one these on the water. I know the SUP crowd Can't wait


----------



## Felipe MD (Apr 29, 2019)

There it is, coming soon in series production


----------

